# Dawson Forest.



## NothingSafe31 (Aug 12, 2018)

I found ridiculous amount of fresh sign today, and made sure to tell all the city folk hikers they needed to be aware. 
I'm afraid they're pretty nocturnal right now, but I'll be up there on the 15th. Anyone else get their miles in before this weekend?


----------



## Pig Predator (Aug 12, 2018)

Yep. Found plenty of fresh sign.


----------



## bullhorn1 (Aug 13, 2018)

Wildcat tract or another one,killed two on wildcat about 3 yrs ago


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 14, 2018)

I dont go there, but am stoked for you guys! I plan on going at first light tomorrow......hopefully they will be where they are supposed to be ?


----------



## .44Slayer (Aug 14, 2018)

Have never been there.  Planning on going to Hannahatchee this weekend.  Good luck to you.


----------



## HogSlayer13 (Aug 14, 2018)

bfriendly said:


> I dont go there, but am stoked for you guys! I plan on going at first light tomorrow......hopefully they will be where they are supposed to be ?



We all know where you will be !!!


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 14, 2018)

HogSlayer13 said:


> We all know where you will be !!!




You know it! 

Since we are treating tomorrow like opening day for hog hunting(it is) little doubt we’ll all be on Public Land too! ?

Let’s see who kills the 1st one! Good luck to everyone and watch for snakes, it’s gonna be hot!


----------



## jbogg (Aug 14, 2018)

I will be heading up  to the mountains  tomorrow for a quick morning hunt. Have to be back at work in the afternoon so I hope the pigs cooperate.


----------



## .44Slayer (Aug 15, 2018)

Good luck to all, let's see some fresh bacon.
My opening day starts Saturday due to work.  Hope to be braggin' by the afternoon.


----------



## NothingSafe31 (Aug 15, 2018)

I think I've got a real sporting chance unless I get ran over by the tree hugging hiking clubs. They pitched a fit last time I hunted up there. Had to remind them it's a Wildlife MANAGEMENT Area


----------



## tallchris83 (Aug 18, 2018)

Dawson Forest Wildcat- found sign for hog, turkey, and saw two does. The deer are not pressured here and I had the whole place to myself. Does the presence of deer mean that the hogs have already wandered off?


----------



## chrislibby88 (Aug 18, 2018)

tallchris83 said:


> Dawson Forest Wildcat- found sign for hog, turkey, and saw two does. The deer are not pressured here and I had the whole place to myself. Does the presence of deer mean that the hogs have already wandered off?


I saw several deer and pigs in the same area down in my neck of the woods. Jumped a fawn, and then a pack of pigs within 100 yards of each other. They seem to share the woods just fine, though I can see how heavy hog competition would push deer out.


----------



## NothingSafe31 (Aug 18, 2018)

Murphy's law got me today..emergency trip to the vet. I'll be at it rain or shine in the morning.


----------



## NothingSafe31 (Aug 18, 2018)

tallchris83 said:


> Dawson Forest Wildcat- found sign for hog, turkey, and saw two does. The deer are not pressured here and I had the whole place to myself. Does the presence of deer mean that the hogs have already wandered off?


Which way did you go in?


----------



## tallchris83 (Aug 18, 2018)

NothingSafe31 said:


> Which way did you go in?


Steve Tate Road to Goshen Church Rd


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 30, 2018)

Been thinking about heading out there for a change in scenery. I remember how much I love that area and I drove them roads many years and never knew we had pigs.......2001 ish

Probably just go out 53 to the check station and find a creek to walk along ......it shouldn’t take more then an hour to get there.

Plus they have fur bearers and we can hunt them later on=I can take the AR so I plan to go then anywho.....any tips on where to start would be appreciated. If u see a burgundy ridgeline say hey. Gonna try to go Sat or Sunday am.


----------



## NothingSafe31 (Aug 30, 2018)

bfriendly said:


> Been thinking about heading out there for a change in scenery. I remember how much I love that area and I drove them roads many years and never knew we had pigs.......2001 ish
> 
> Probably just go out 53 to the check station and find a creek to walk along ......it shouldn’t take more then an hour to get there.
> 
> ...


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 1, 2018)

Gonna try to get up early and check out a few places in the Am.......will report


----------



## tallchris83 (Sep 3, 2018)

Tried the campgrounds today. Crossed the bridge, found lots of fresh tracks and rooting next to the creek, its branches, and along the roadbed.. Climbed the ridge line and found a well worn hog path straddling it. Looked like someone took a turf roller through it. I started with my hand calls and got an answer from a sow! It's the airy high squeal they make to call their piglets. Also heard grunting and a tree break. I followed the game trail for some distance until it became impenetrable. Did not find the hog. This is also very close to private property at Big Canoe. Very exciting and I will be back.


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 6, 2018)

tallchris83 said:


> Tried the campgrounds today. Crossed the bridge, found lots of fresh tracks and rooting next to the creek, its branches, and along the roadbed.. Climbed the ridge line and found a well worn hog path straddling it. Looked like someone took a turf roller through it. I started with my hand calls and got an answer from a sow! It's the airy high squeal they make to call their piglets. Also heard grunting and a tree break. I followed the game trail for some distance until it became impenetrable. Did not find the hog. This is also very close to private property at Big Canoe. Very exciting and I will be back.




NICE!! I went Saturday and walked a bit but saw very little sign where I was and I ended up driving to Rich mtn and saw some sign there m but nothing crazy......gonna head back to Dawson forest again.........it’s not that far.

Been hangin out on the dove field a little bit buseeing very few birds....... I did manage to call a couple in though and that was very cool!


----------



## Raylander (Sep 6, 2018)

Rich MTN was loaded last time I was up that way. Plenty of hogs there- just better bring you walking shoes


----------

